# Garage wall door protector



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Finally got my garage walls and floor painted. Just to finish the garage off i purchased a Race glaze garage wall door protector. Its a nice thick piece of foam with comes with a self adhesive back. 
Must admit there a bit better looking than my old carpet underlay :thumb:


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

looks smart!

what did you paint the floor with? As need to do mine. Any tips?


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Simmo said:


> looks smart!
> 
> what did you paint the floor with? As need to do mine. Any tips?


Floor was sealed with PVA then painted with Ronseal Diamond hard floor paint (Slate Grey), went on very easily with a roller, 2 coats and job done. Looks really well once finished, leaves a nice finish. :thumb:

http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Main/sp-44-12127-98963-ronseal-diamond-hard-floor-paint-slate-2.5-litre.asp


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Smart:thumb: could have used carpet tiles though


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Smart:thumb: could have used carpet tiles though


probably wouldn't look quite a slick as that though

Problem I have at the part where the door opens is a section of double bricks that stick out (think chimney) so wouldn't fit for me...grr..


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You can cut the Door Protector Pads to go around the chimney, just need a very sharp Stanley or similar.


----------



## Sickboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Very posh! I've just got a piece of underlay nailed to my wall! don't you think the old look was more rustic


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

garage door protector is defo on my buy list just I havent painted the garage yet - how much paint did you use on the garage.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I just use sponges and mark out where my car stops inside the garage and sponge that part of the wall. 

Couple of really cheap 20p sponges and some glue!


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd like some of those and a garage!


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

I've always used carpet off-cuts.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The whole reason we made these was for those who wanted to avoid the home-made options as they look a lot better, and are more padded than carpet too.
I realise that many people will use an alternative, so might suggest that its a bit pointless keep adding repeats of the popular carpet bits solution.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup exactley why i changed from the carpet underlay. I wasnt spending all my time sealing, painting the garage floor and walls, making it look half decent along with splashing out on money for materials then adding some carpet to the wall. As mentioned it may do the job but these race glaze protectors do finish the garage off nicely while adding good protection. :thumb:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

asifsarwar said:


> garage door protector is defo on my buy list just I havent painted the garage yet - how much paint did you use on the garage.


I was suprised how little i used on the floor, I did apply two coats but only used a quarter of a tin if that (2.5 litre tin). On the walls however i did use around 5 litres of white emulsion.


----------

